# Meta 4 - Die Hügeleisen Vorlage  :)



## wavekiter (10. September 2014)

Habe das Meta 4 meiner Frau einer Verjüngungskur unterzogen:







Fox Float 32 mit 14cm Federweg vorne - jetzt stimmt der Lenkwinkel 
1 x 10fach Antrieb, mit XTR shadow plus Derailleur, XTR Trigger, Race Face Narrow-Wide 30er Kettenblatt, OneUp 42er Ritzel / 16er Ritzel auf SRAM 1070 Kassette
KMC X10 SL Kette

TMARS Blackbox Variostuetze (custom raw 
72 cm Carbon Riser Bar
XT Bremsen

Das Bike fährt sich einfach affeng....    , super verspielt, mit subjektiv viel mehr Federweg als nominal vorhanden.
ICB 2.0:  Das ist deine Hügeleisen-Vorlage


----------

